# ichat



## monster084 (4 Juillet 2010)

existe il un programme style ichat pour l ipad
sans video evidement


----------



## ikeke (4 Juillet 2010)

monster084 a dit:


> existe il un programme style ichat pour l ipad
> sans video evidement



Bonjour,

Un client de messagerie instantané tel qu' IM+ ou BeeJive IM permettent de se connecter avec son compte iChat. Il suffit de choisir AIM comme messagerie, iChat utilisant en fait la plateforme AIM pour fonctionner.


----------

